# Machines De L'ile, Nantes



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Has anyone visited this site?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-17534184

(I did a quick search but didn't see any previous threads)

We're interested in anyone's viewpoint and info on how to get there, parking, accommodation etc...the website is a bit quirky :wink:

http://www.lesmachines-nantes.fr/english/index.html

Many thanks


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

There's an article in the Travel section of The Times today about Les Machines de L'ile and I wouldn't mind stopping off to see it in Nantes later next month.

There hasn't been any response to your thread but surely someone must have either been or passed close by in the last year or two.

There are some Aires close to Nantes, in All the Aires book, but none shown close to central Nantes – anyone have ideas of where to park in the City?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks fascinating Keith, but Nantes doesn't look too good for staying in or very near the town.

This is all I have.

Dave


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

We visited the place last year and can highly recommend it for a visit and a ride on the elephant is a must - it's a fantastic piece of machinery. There's loads of parking right next to the exhibition but not sure whether you'd get away with overnighting there. We stayed at Camping Municipal du Loiry, which is about 6 miles away and cycled along the river to get there.
Hope this helps some
Clyde


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi

When we visited we stayed on the Nantes campsite for a night and caught one of the very efficient modern trams into the centre. Loads to see and do apart from the machines. 

Catz


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

i know lesanne on here has been, he lives about 3/4 hr away nr lucon but he's out on the rd now, lots of aires nozay clisson etc within 20 miles and both worth a visit on thier own ,


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi ,have been three or four times now with visitors as we live pretty near ,great day out ,but at the moment the museum part is partially closed for refurb ...but kids will love it + the rides ,,we usually park near the Nantes Airport Park and Ride ,catch the tram to Centre Commercial for 6EUROS return ..then just around the corner take tram 2 for Machines De Nantes same ticket ...simple to see ..well signed ,this is the easiest route ,,go early ,be there about 9.30 as loads of schools arrive after then and there is only 4 rides a day on the Elephant ..have a great time if you need more info and i can help please pm me ..regards Les


----------

